# Virus "votre browser est bloqué" sur mon mac ??



## Mad Mac (3 Juin 2014)

Hello ! 

Naviguant sur internet, je me suis retrouvé sur un site. Normal quoi, sauf qu'un message assez flippant est apparu : un long texte s'affiche ("votre browser est bloqué"), me disant que j'ai téléchargé du contenu illicite (musique, films) et que mon adresse IP, mes connections, mes identifiants etc etc ont été enregistrés et fichés. Bref, je suis la cible de la République Française et encoure de la prison et dois m'acquitter d'une dette, etc. 
Mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour (bien que je ne télécharge rien d'illicite sur internet ) et après avoir fermé la page et repris mes esprits, je suis allé chercher sur internet des infos à propos d'un possible virus. En effet, j'ai bien trouvé qu'il s'agit d'un virus : http://lesvirus.fr/attention-votre-browser-est-bloque/

Le truc, est c'est là que je demande votre aide, c'est que d'après ce site, c'est un virus que les ourdis ont chopé. Mais il ne parle que de PC ! Qu'en est-il de mon mac ? Est-il touché ?? Je sais qu'il y a des antivirus à la base dans les macs, mais le mien en a-t-il quand même chopé un ? 
Et que faire dans ce cas-là ?

Je vous remercie pour votre réponse, je suis vraiment flippé là 

Merci encore ! 

Mad Mac


----------



## Aliboron (3 Juin 2014)

Trois petits clics et hop, et hop (et il y en a sûrement d'autres). Bref, rien de vraiment méchant, juste le "virus gendarmerie"...


----------



## Locke (3 Juin 2014)

Aliboron a dit:


> Trois petits clics et hop, et hop (et il y en a sûrement d'autres). Bref, rien de vraiment méchant, juste le "virus gendarmerie"...



Et la liste pourrait être plus longue, il y a eu pendant une semaine, une sacré pelletée de messages avec cette saloperie, qui se répare facilement _(suivant les variantes)_, mais pour Mad Mac, pas d'affolement, ce n'est pas bien méchant.


----------



## Mad Mac (3 Juin 2014)

OK, merci beaucoup pour votre super réactivité et vos réponses ! 

Je ne suis pas tombé sur ces sujets ouverts en recherchant&#8230; 

Locke, un grand grand merci pour les liens très utiles! 
Mais les premières solutions ne sont-elles pas un peu "excessives" dans mon cas ?


----------

